

Readings in Distributed Systems - Maro
http://bytepawn.com/readings-in-distributed-systems/

======
einarvollset
What's missing here is an overview of randomized protocols. For example, the
"Lamport papers" deal to a large extent with how to achieve consensus in the
presence of faults.

He never mentions anywhere in those papers the existence of randomized
solutions to these. In practice they are often easier to implement and are
only randomized in so far as reaching agreement with probability 1. Which I'm
happy with :-).

A good survey is www.cs.yale.edu/~aspnes/randomized-consensus-survey.pdf

------
vecter
Nice list.

More here: <http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/schedule.html> (some overlap
w/Dynamo, Paxos, Frangipani, and Petal).

